# Walking boots



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi

Can anyone recommend any good walking boots.

Now that I will be walking loads I want to buy some decent waterproof, mudproof and comfortable walking boots as my wellies are just sooo uncomfortable and cold!

Thanks for any info!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Yes, I can thoroughly recommend Dubarry boots - I live in them as they are waterproof, gore-tex lined so your feet stay dry and warm. I even wear them in the summer with my shorts to go feed my horses!!

Just one problem they are expensive,,,but I have had one of my pairs for 5years and between horses and dogs they get a lots of wear.

http://uk-shop.dubarryboots.com/collections/galway-boot-women

PS If you have flat feet don't bother, as I know two people who have flat feet and find them uncomfortable :-\


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I've got a pair of Muck Boots (Derwent) really warm and waterproof, for dry weather or high fell walking I use my trusty old brasher boots with the high ankles.


----------



## Kamikaze6rr (Jul 22, 2012)

i just bought some Keen Targhee II and love them so far. waterproof and sturdy boots.


----------



## Mileysmom (Mar 11, 2012)

Hotmischief they are very good looking boots...have to get one pair


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh my goodness...the Dubarry boots are gorgeous. Would you recommend them for walking trails 3-5 miles/day, or not so much? They look too good for that!

Don't know if I could ever afford them! Though a good waterproof hiking boot isn't cheap either.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

I have Merrell walking boots. I bought it when we went to Switzerland hiking in the mountains and now I wear it to walk Elza. I have it for more than 2 years and it only just started to wear out. But I have to say after wearing it every single day since January I think that's not bad. 
It's mid waterproof but it had served me pretty well in the English weather, plus after a good clean I respray it every once in a while with the waterproof sealing spray (or whatever it's called) and its good as new. 
Have to add that it provides grate support too, can and did walk in them for half a day before...


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

I wear Hunter boots in the great northwest, cause it rains lots in the winter months!! I couldn't live without them and my northface gortex jacket.....


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I used to get through a pair of Hunter boots every year before I got my Dubarrys, and I don't miss them as my fret used to get damp and cold in them.. I like the sounds of the North Face Gortex jacket, will have to look into one of those.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

VictoriaW, yes the Dubarrys are great for 3-5 miles no problem(provided you don't have flat feet), great in mud (just hose off) and I even go in lakes with the dogs with them and they are fine. Also great in snow, plenty of grip.

I wouldn't recommend them for climbing up rocky uneven surfaces the grip is good but very hard sharp uneven surfaces you can feel through the bottoms.

They do do shorter ones which some people prefer.

Just to throw another great make into the mix - Le Chameau are also fabulous walking fishing hunting gear, etc very tough but again expensive. 

Here is a link to the walking boots page, but if you go to the products tab then footwear you will see all sorts of boots. Their wellies are mega but very expensive.

http://www.lechameau.co.uk/index.php?p=products&category=3&gender=neutral&catname=walking

I would love some of the walking boots. The people who own Le Chameau bought a young horse off me last year and I am going to watch them compete next week so am going to ask about getting some, as she did say they would give me some discount!!!

One question - for those of you who have boots with laces, don't you get fed up with lacing them up everyday? That is my concern. With my Dubarrys I just pull them on stuf my jeans in, I don't know whether I could be bothered with laces??


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I use Danner's line of hunting boots for long walks in the field.


----------

